# Which sound card is better: X-Fi Xtreme Gamer or Supreme FX II?



## HTC (Apr 30, 2008)

I have yet to install the Supreme card: is it worth it even attempting to?

EDIT

Changed the title, a bit, and removed 1 line.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards-computer-audio/261296-supreme-fx-ii-xfi-extreme-gamer.html
http://sg.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080118190021AAmMhEx

google ftw?


----------



## HTC (Apr 30, 2008)

ex_reven said:


> http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards-computer-audio/261296-supreme-fx-ii-xfi-extreme-gamer.html
> http://sg.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080118190021AAmMhEx
> 
> google ftw?



Thank, dude.

One question (a dumb one, most likely):

What does "ftw" stand for?


----------



## Gam'ster (Apr 30, 2008)

HTC said:


> Thank, dude.
> 
> One question (a dumb one, most likely):
> 
> What does "ftw" stand for?



For The Win or 4TW = 4 The Win. 

Gam


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 30, 2008)

HTC said:


> Thank, dude.
> 
> One question (a dumb one, most likely):
> 
> What does "ftw" stand for?



lmfao the irony being that i didnt teach you anything 

You could have googled FTW


----------



## HTC (Apr 30, 2008)

Gam'ster said:


> For The Win or 4TW = 4 The Win.
> 
> Gam



Thanks, dude!



ex_reven said:


> lmfao the irony being that i didnt teach you anything
> 
> You could have googled FTW



I got the answer in the links you provided so i'd say you were helpful, yes, and no: i hadn't looked for the answer in google before creating this thread!


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 30, 2008)

oh well, i just hope the information posted in both links was correct and useful


----------



## PuMA (Apr 30, 2008)

i would say that supreme fx sounds great too, way much better than ac97 + atleast my supremeFX card has optical output, wich makes it sound even better. I wouldn´t shell cash for another sound card IMO.


----------



## HTC (Apr 30, 2008)

PuMA said:


> i would say that supreme fx sounds great too, way much better than ac97 + atleast my supremeFX card has optical output, wich makes it sound even better. I wouldn´t shell cash for another sound card IMO.



I had the creative card before i bought the Rampage Formula. Was wondering if i should try to sell the X-Fi card along with the old motherboard or keep it.


----------



## Reefer86 (Apr 6, 2010)

OK this is a thread bump as i would really like to know if the supreme FX II is any good and 'like' a true XFI. Im looking at a new motherboard and this would be a deciding factor as i could sell my Xfi and add to wards the cost of the new board.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 6, 2010)

I use the Supreme on my Rampage. 
Seems to work fine of me, but then I'm doing a lot with audio other than audio for video clips and the occasional CD.
No distortion or any other problems.


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 6, 2010)

Reefer86 said:


> OK this is a thread bump as i would really like to know if the supreme FX II is any good and 'like' a true XFI. Im looking at a new motherboard and this would be a deciding factor as i could sell my Xfi and add to wards the cost of the new board.



Is the Supreme FX a _real_ X-Fi?

Well, in a technical manner . . . No . . . and neither are any motherboard-based solutions, nor the Xtreme Audio cards.  What they lack that would make them a _true_ X-Fi are either of the X-Fi APUs.

Do these solutions have features available that are only found with the X-Fi series?  Yes; but not all the features of the _true_ X-Fi models.

Is a riser card better than an onboard solutuion?  Yes.  Is it a replacement for a dedicated audio expansion card?  Not really . . .

. . . But, they're a pretty ingenious attempt to make use of that notorious PCIEx1 slot on 90% of motherboards.  Y'all know which one I'm talking about . . . the one nearest the CPU socket, that usually has NSB coolers nearby, and all the other motherboard connectivity jacks, and tends to be situated in such a position that any full or half-sized PCIEx1 card will not install without hitting something.


----------

